# Metalpress or Hla SnowWing



## Kirby ent (Aug 24, 2005)

I currently have 2 HLA SnowWings and I am adding 6125 JD tractor. I am wondering if anyone has used both products on tractors, looking for some pros and cons. I am looking at the 8-14 for wing size.
Thanks
Mike


----------



## MIDTOWNPC (Feb 17, 2007)

Assuming both would be direct mount there are pros and cons to both. With the hla you have their unique parcelled lift assembly which is great for stacking and getting over a curb ect. Also lifts higher to make back dragging better. However this front attachment as you know makes for a longer setup and it's also a lot to take off if you want to use a loader. The metal pless you can drop the blade and hook up a loader without touching the mounting. The metal pless also gives you options or a live edge. Which is totally something above the rest. The paint on an hla has never been good in my opinion but I haven't seen a four year old metal pless The hla also has the tire guard feature


----------



## Kirby ent (Aug 24, 2005)

Yes I need to be able to stack snow, does the metal press carrier not lift as high? I don't have the need for the loader.


----------



## Plowing Buzz (Jan 12, 2015)

The Metal Pless doesn't stack nearly as high, nor does it have the parallel lift, so if you want to go over a curb and your blade is angled at all one side will always drag low and the other side is up too high, get's really annoying after a few hours. The HLA plow will clear a good 30" below the cutting edge when lifted, the Metal Pless I think has about 18-24". The Live Edge is cool but not tested yet, guess time will tell on durability on it. Obviously you can tell I operate the HLA plow now and love it.


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

I'd run a 10-16 on a 6125r. Never owned a Metal Plessis before but from what I've heard from first hand users is that the blade is superior over an HLA but the HLA harness is superior. My next blade will be a Metal Plessis. The paint on the newer Horst blades is a lot better then before.


----------



## Defcon 5 (Mar 20, 2014)

JD Dave;1926306 said:


> I'd run a 10-16 on a 6125r. Never owned a Metal Plessis before but from what I've heard from first hand users is that the blade is superior over an HLA but the HLA harness is superior. My next blade will be a Metal Plessis. The paint on the newer Horst blades is a lot better then before.


I'm pretty impressed with the Metal Pless ..........Scrapes wonderful

If they would only make one for a Ventrac.........:salute:


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Defcon 5;1926939 said:


> I'm pretty impressed with the Metal Pless ..........Scrapes wonderful
> 
> If they would only make one for a Ventrac.........:salute:


:laughing::laughing::laughing:


----------



## John_DeereGreen (Jan 2, 2011)

If you already have 2 HLA's then to me it would make sense to stick with that, unless you want to replace all your blades. I can't imagine not having parallel lift on the front of a tractor, for what that's worth after running skids and loaders.


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

Defcon 5;1926939 said:


> I'm pretty impressed with the Metal Pless ..........Scrapes wonderful
> 
> If they would only make one for a Ventrac.........:salute:


I'm going to stick with the Arctics. I like working on them and doing 6mph. They do scrape well though.


----------



## Peak Roofing (Jan 12, 2015)

I have the metal Pless 830-13 on a JD. Only tractor I have plowed with. Very impressed so far. I have several curbed lots and don't have any trouble getting over them. No hla dealers here but not sure I would have gone that way had I had the option. Call the metal Pless rep. Very knowledgeable.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Peak Roofing;1927903 said:


> No hla dealers here but not sure I would have gone that way had I had the option. Call the metal Pless rep. Very knowledgeable.


Pretty sure B&B is an HLA dealer.


----------



## potskie (Feb 9, 2011)

Having installed and maintained both, Repaired both. Used both alot I would buy a Metal Plessis. The under mount is slick and super easy to get on and off. Maintenance and repairs are much simpler minus the flippable cutting edge HLA has. Parts can be an off the shelf affair for the most part. Try finding a actuator for the wings on an HLA in a pinch... then try having one rebuilt.... it's very expensive. theres only two things that ever annoyed me with the metal Plessis. When lifting with wings back there is very limited ground clearance and the side to side pivot can be very sloppy at times.


----------



## Peak Roofing (Jan 12, 2015)

I've dealt with Ebling for quite a while and happy with them and closer to my house, so I guess I didn't shop more than that. I first saw advertisement for HLA and called ebling to see if they carried them and they introduced me to MP. Always been in pick ups, so this is a huge advantage.


----------

